# breeding



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

hi one of my kenyis turned yellow so i am hoping they will breed. is it ok if my two kenyis share my 75 gallon with two bumble bee chiclids. (they were raised together and get along) thanks, john krause


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

how big are they? I had three and each turned into males (yellow) at a different time, so give it a little while longer to make sure you have a male AND female. my dominant male bred with a red zebra female because i didn't have and female kenyi!!!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

How many tanks do you have John?


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

i have one cichlid tank, 1 saltwater mini reef tank, 2 community fish tanks, and i will soon be getting a 75 gallon saltwater fowlr tank.


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

my female is about 4" and my male is 3" and my dominant male bumble bee is 6" and the other around 4"


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

Is there a way to encourage breeding?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

usually they do it themselves if they are old enough. my male kenyi didn't start showing interest until he was about 5 inches long..... try replicating the lake they came from; lake malawi - ph 8.0 with seachem lake cichlid buffer and salt (both available at Big Al's if your in florida)


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks


----------

